# 5:00 somewhere stoppers



## maxman400 (Jan 20, 2012)

I had some old watches laying around so I thought I would try to put them to some good use. They are (were) both Timex's one was a wind-up (gold one) and one was a quartz (silver one). I am pleased with how they turned out, but I still have some air bubbles that I have to work on. I stopped at a yard sale and bought 6 watches for $18.00, got them home and changed the battery's on them and they all work just fine. One of them is a "GOOFY" watch that runs backwards,  I am told that it is worth some money. :biggrin: So now I have to look for some more before I do any more casting. 
Any comments welcome, Thanks for looking.


----------



## Haynie (Jan 20, 2012)

Very clever.

WWJBD (What would Jimmy Buffet Do)


----------



## JeffT (Jan 20, 2012)

Great idea... thinking outside the bezel!


----------



## BlackPearl (Jan 20, 2012)

Too cool, I need to do one of those for my boss. 

Hope you don't mind my stealing your Idea, I will give credit if you wish.


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 20, 2012)

BlackPearl said:


> Too cool, I need to do one of those for my boss.
> 
> Hope you don't mind my stealing your Idea, I will give credit if you wish.


Run with it, maybe you can give some feed back on the bubbles.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 20, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## lorbay (Jan 20, 2012)

How do you thread for the stopper bolt??? Just an FYI there are nut certs out there in brass so when you see through the stopper all you will see is brass instead of the treads.

Lin.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 20, 2012)

I really like the idea.  I'm wondering if you could cast in layers, say the bottom third with a dark color to cover the threads and then the clear.  You are on to something here.  Keep at it.


----------



## woodgraver (Jan 20, 2012)

PaulDoug said:


> I really like the idea. I'm wondering if you could cast in layers, say the bottom third with a dark color to cover the threads and then the clear. You are on to something here. Keep at it.


 
That is how I do the ones that I make with military insignia in them...color on the bottom and clear on the top.  I heated the PR to get rid of bubbles, but wasn't casting anything as difficult as watch parts.


----------



## MartinPens (Jan 20, 2012)

PaulDoug said:
			
		

> I really like the idea.  I'm wondering if you could cast in layers, say the bottom third with a dark color to cover the threads and then the clear.  You are on to something here.  Keep at it.



Ditto.
I have been wondering about this myself. I think casting little items in a wine stopper is a great idea. How to do it without air bubbles is the trick!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Martin G (Jan 20, 2012)

I like your stoppers.  I'm no expert (never done casting) but might an ultrasonic cleaner vibrate the bubbles out?

Nice snag on the Goofy watch.  Is he in a baseball uniform or his regular clothes?  I love clocks that run backwards!


----------



## Edward Cypher (Jan 20, 2012)

Love the idea of the watch and the tie in with 5 oclock somewhere.  Awesome idea!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nickfff (Jan 21, 2012)

Jimmy Buffet would be proud to see these...


----------



## navycop (Jan 21, 2012)

I past this thread over a couples and glad I finally read it. I like the way the watch parts are "suspended" in time. Looks alot different than a watch pen.


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 21, 2012)

Just from other threads here, but do you use pressure when casting.  The pros insist that that will shrink the ever present bubbles to insignificance.

This is a great idea and wonderful completion of your project.  You are onto something really good, keep at it.
Charles


----------



## randyrls (Jan 21, 2012)

It's Happy Hour!!!!

PS.  Ed Davidson Aka YoYoSpin made bottle stoppers with a colored base a porcelain rose and clear acrylic top.  I don't believe he does this any longer.


----------



## toyotaman (Jan 21, 2012)

Great idea and those should sell really good at shows if you can find enough watches for more.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 21, 2012)

Two types of customers pick these up at shows.  Customer #1 will have a puzzled look on their face and ask how to change the batteries.  Customer #2 will look at it and immediately get a big smile on their face (they made the connection).


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 21, 2012)

ctubbs said:


> Just from other threads here, but do you use pressure when casting.  The pros insist that that will shrink the ever present bubbles to insignificance.
> 
> This is a great idea and wonderful completion of your project.  You are onto something really good, keep at it.
> Charles


I do use pressure when casting these, the problem I seem to be running in to is this: The parts are attached to a clear pen blank sized piece of PR. I use a small paint brush to coat every thing with a small amount of raw PR, so that there is no bear metal surfaces to hold air. This in it's self reduced a ton of air pockets, but after I cast and remove them from the pot I find air pockets that run from the bottom upward in a small thin lines between the older PR and the New PR.


----------



## JohnR06 (Jan 23, 2012)

Now that's pretty cool!


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 23, 2012)

Truely spectacular. Very nice work.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice stopper.

Scott


----------

